# Solar Kindle Cover



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/07/solarkindle-cover-basks-in-the-suns-rays-charges-for-days-and/&category=classic&postPage=1

I ran across this article this morning. A bit pricey, but if I don't need batteries for a light, it might be worth it. I'm curious to check it out!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW! That is seriously cool!



Hoosiermama said:


> http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/07/solarkindle-cover-basks-in-the-suns-rays-charges-for-days-and/&category=classic&postPage=1
> 
> I ran across this article this morning. A bit pricey, but if I don't need batteries for a light, it might be worth it. I'm curious to check it out!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like it in the abstract, but I generally read my Kindle naked (one of the reasons I like the small size and light weight of the K4), and I don't honestly see me having much use for it, even though I think it is cool!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I read outside in the spring/summer/early fall a lot on our lake dock. This would be wonderful for me. I hope its as nice as it looks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

This is nice.  At $80 it is the price of a second Kindle, however because most cases tend to be in the $20-to-$50 range it doesn't look like it is over priced.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Too Kool !

Thanks for sharing that !


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Neat idea.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The preorder is already up at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E95V8M/?tag=kbpst-20

Only problem is that it adds significant bulk. If I'm reading the site right:

Kindle - 6.5" x 4.5" x 0.34" 5.98 ounces
Kindle with that case - 7.9" x 4.7" x 0.72" 13.56 ounces

That's almost on par with the original Kindle 1 (8.0" × 5.3" × 0.8" 10.2 ounces). I'm still tempted to get one. It is a great idea.

http://www.solarmio.com/en/SolarKindleLightedCover.aspx



> SolarKindle Features:
> · Solar powered e-reader cover with flexible, lightweight solar panel built into the cover.
> · Dual-charging (USB/solar) reserve battery greatly extends reading time.
> · 3-month guarantee for unplugged Kindle use under normal sunlight environment.
> ...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ack...I have a Touch, so it won't fit! Oh well....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good! On their site, it says to use a small, thin, non-metalic object to remove kindle from cover. What object would that be?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Write up on the case on Gadgeteer today:

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2012/01/09/solarfocus-solarkindle-cover-solar-powered-kindle/


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Although it is very cool, I prefer a stand-alone solar collector, so that I can read AND collect energy from the sun at the same time. For instance, I recommend the Solio Bolt:



Solar chargers need hours and hours in the sun, and it works much better if you can point the solar panel right at the sun (which is why the Bolt can use a pencil to prop it up) rather than laying flat on a table, as the kindle would most likely be. Also, I'd feel more comfortable leaving the Bolt outside if there is a slight chance of drizzles, than the kindle (the chargers work MUCH better outside than through a window). Finally, a stand-alone charger lets you charge other things like your cell phone in an emergency.

Still... this charger is very cool...

EDIT: The page at amazon (linked to in a previous post) has some grammar issues. There are also glowing reviews even though it isn't available yet. Those things would make me be a bit cautious before buying. Just FYI.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It appears that both both Gadgateer and m-gadget's articles are based on a press release from the company.  It'll be interesting to see what actual reviews say...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think I read outdoors enough for this to be helpful. If you were someone who went camping for long periods of time or were off the grid regularly it could be helpful...but really, how many people can't charge their kindle every 2-4 weeks?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Sounds good! On their site, it says to use a small, thin, non-metalic object to remove kindle from cover. What object would that be?


I have no idea...I wonder if it comes with that. I wonder if the cover hooks into the Kindle like the Amazon covers do. If so, the Touch doesn't even have holes on the side where it COULD hook in. So it sounds like this cover can be used only with the Kindle 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the company's website provided by Sporadic previously
http://solarmio.com/en/SolarKindleLightedCover.aspx

There are also some videos, I think...

Betsy


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

The company says that one hour of direct sunlight will provide energy for three days reading. That sounds pretty good. The Kindle doesn't use a lot of energy, so even indoor lighting would charge it, there will be a lot of time where the Kindle is just sitting there on a table, it can be charging all that time. At $80, it's a little pricy for me, but I have a cheap case, someone who would buy a lighted case probably wouldn't think this too expensive. I would expect that solar cases will decrease in price, this tends to happen as competitors enter the market.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

*Rats! Obviously it doesn't fit my months-old KK.*


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> Ack...I have a Touch, so it won't fit! Oh well....
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


A new Engadget eyes-on says that a Touch version is coming out in mid-March 



> We're here at CES Unveiled and we've just got our mitts on SolarFocus' Kindle case. The $80 e-reader sheath is said to provide for three months of unplugged use as well as 50 hours for its onboard reading light. While the construction seemed solid, the case added an extra bit of heft, with a heavy grey backing and a comfortable black leather detail surrounding the rather large solar panel on the front. The case is now available for the fourth generation Kindle, but we're told a Kindle Touch version is on its way sometime in mid-March, with more iterations in development. Check out a closer view of the case in the gallery after the break.


http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/solarfocus-kindle-case-eyes-on/


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder why 3 months is a maximum, it seems if you left it in the sun regularly it should be unlimited


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I wonder why 3 months is a maximum, it seems if you left it in the sun regularly it should be unlimited


The case has a battery of its own. It's true that if you left it in the sun regularly it would be charged indefinitely, the three month charge would be if for some reason you kept your Kindle in a box away from all light sources and only used the case's battery charge.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ahh thanks.....I thought it was just charging the Kindle's battery
Ohh that would add some weight...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> The case is now available for the fourth generation Kindle, but we're told a Kindle Touch version is on its way sometime in mid-March


Drool. Thanks for that, Sporadic! Just in time for lake weather!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What would be a good, small non-metalic object to use, if you want to remove the solar cover I can only think of the metal kinds. Anyone know?


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I am wondering if that case can be used as a charger and then after the kindle battery is charged take it out of the case and put it in your case you usually use. If that could be done and I traveled a lot I would buy one. Especially if I went camping where there is no electricity or like my daughters grandmother went to africa on a safari and they were in remote locations most of the time where the camp used generators so they couldn't charge stuff like phones and kindles.


----------



## jafTwo (Jan 12, 2012)

Something that would concern me is heat.  I have a solar Ni-MH charger and it gets really hot in direct sunlight.  I wonder if that would be a concern?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my cover today. I will let you know if it works. I am still waiting for the reserve battery to charge my kindle, at this moment.

Update - As soon after typing this, the red light stopped flashing. It works! My kindle battery is charged. I am not sure if the light is brighter on the Amazon lighted cover, so will have to do a comparison test.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Toby said:


> I got my cover today. I will let you know if it works. I am still waiting for the reserve battery to charge my kindle, at this moment.
> 
> Update - As soon after typing this, the red light stopped flashing. It works! My kindle battery is charged. I am not sure if the light is brighter on the Amazon lighted cover, so will have to do a comparison test.


Could you post some pictures of the Kindle in the case? Also did it come with something to help get the Kindle out of the case?


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

jafTwo said:


> Something that would concern me is heat. I have a solar Ni-MH charger and it gets really hot in direct sunlight. I wonder if that would be a concern?


My worry too - Li-ion batteries don't like getting too hot. The battery in my current solar charger is already down to 70% capacity after only 3 months. I'd hate to leave my Kindle in the sun anyway, and the way that cover is made, you can only charge the battery when the cover is closed.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks just like the pics on the Amazon's page. It's wider & longer than Amazon's lighted cover. The weight feels about the same. No non-metal thing included. I feel that it would have been nice if they did include something, to make it easier to remove. However, as long as the cover & kindle work, I am keeping it on. It's not such a big deal to let the sun shine on it for an hour, more or less, here & there, or under a lamp light.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I'm very tempted to buy one of these for my $49 refurbished Kindle I purchased. Does anybody have some hands-on experience with one? Does it really add alot of bulk? How about compared to the official Kindle Lighted cover?

I found this video on YouTube and the creator was raving about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course the _creator_ is raving about it.  Though that actually seems to be a reviewer video.

It looks pretty nice, I'm sure adds some weight and looks like it would shift the center of mass somewhat higher, though probably no more than the stock lighted cover. In fact it looks like that's what it's based on.

For $79 -- as it is priced on Amazon, it's more than I'd want to spend for a device that only cost that much in the first place. But if you take your kindle frequently to places where mains power might be a problem, it's a pretty good solution.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, of course the _creator_ is raving about it.  Though that actually seems to be a reviewer video.
> 
> It looks pretty nice, I'm sure adds some weight and looks like it would shift the center of mass somewhat higher, though probably no more than the stock lighted cover. In fact it looks like that's what it's based on.
> 
> For $79 -- as it is priced on Amazon, it's more than I'd want to spend for a device that only cost that much in the first place. But if you take your kindle frequently to places where mains power might be a problem, it's a pretty good solution.


Sorry about that, I meant the creator of the video not the creator of the case.

$79 is alot but the official lighted case is $59.99 so for $19 more, it would be pretty cool to never worry about finding a plug. (Plus, I remember paying $180ish for my old Kindle Keyboard and official lighted case, $128 for a refurbished Kindle 4 and solar case seems extremely reasonable coming from that )


----------

